# Mega G Ebay Prices?



## ropes (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know why some Mega G's are going for so much cash???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Because people are stupid and pay it.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I was going to ask the same question, I didn't realize the value rose so quickly. I almost bought all four for that price.


http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-A-NEW-TOMY-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item35a7313e4a


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Correction, I did buy all four for less than that....WOW!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Is it just the Red Bull? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/tomy-afx-mega-g...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item45f104b6b0


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There is some serious weed being smoked out there in feePay land.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Red Bull car was discontinued. Not even on the afxracing.com site anymore.

Looks like it is prime time for me to list mine and make make some $$ on slot stuff for a change.

They look great standing still, but are too fast to see when running. They won't last long on my 4x8 track. Add the fact that the CART series was long gone before they were released....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

twolff said:


> Looks like it is prime time for me to list mine and make make some $$ on slot stuff for a change.


I guess I'll hold off listing mine til you're done. My listings always seem to be the needle that pops the balloon.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The MegaGs are selling for 39 bucks at HobbyTowns around here.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I did not pick up the Mega-Gs or the clear SRTs because I thought the $25+ retail was really getting up there for a just released HO car. Maybe it was worth the price to racers if the chassis was that much of an improvement, but for me, they would have been prchased for the display case and spending $100+ for a set of four (bodies) was just too much. Between the Mega Gs and the clear cars, I would have been out over $200. The bodies are really terrific, but to me they weren't worth the premium price attached to them; especially if the chassis meant nothing.

Now, if you can find them, they are over $30 in most places. And while the bodies are nice, if you race them the bodies are going to get dinged and banged, and I'm sure the wings will break off the Indy cars. So you end up paying a lot for a pretty body that you're going to wear out.

Joe


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess I'll hold off listing mine til you're done. My listings always seem to be the needle that pops the balloon.


Mine are up. Hopefully, someone will take the set to get the Red Bull car.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*mega g and srt's*

Maybe I should be casting some of these in resin and clear . I would think resin would hold up for racing too. what's your thoughts on this.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I still have all four mint in the pack. Perhaps if I wait another month or two I can get about $ 400 for the set.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> My listings always seem to be the needle that pops the balloon.



Mine seem to suffer the same fate as yours!  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Maybe I should be casting some of these in resin and clear . I would think resin would hold up for racing too. what's your thoughts on this.


Resins of these would be great!!! :thumbsup:
Maybe someone could donate a RED BULL car for you to strip and cast.

Any takers? :tongue:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*mega g*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Resins of these would be great!!! :thumbsup:
> Maybe someone could donate a RED BULL car for you to strip and cast.
> 
> Any takers? :tongue:


For the use of your car body especially if we strip it I will return the original plus ( 5 ) free castings . I really think this would be a good project. I am starting a molding spree tomorrow and will go on for a few weeks making new releases and I would mix this right in and get this done fast .So if there's any takers either let me know here or PM me .


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think what makes these Mega-Gs so appealing is the detail on the deco. So yes, you could reproduce the body style, but I imagine it takes an expensive piece of equipment to do all that elaborate painting and lettering.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bruce --

To repro in resin the Tomy Mega-G champ car is perhaps unnecessary -- AFX is selling plain white bods for $6.99, or you can get them for $8 thru Bud's HO with free shipping. Unless you can lowball the price by a wide margin there may not be enough interest.

I would never want to poo-poo any new stuff coming down the line, however, I thought you might want to know that before putting time in on those.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bruce --
> 
> To repro in resin the Tomy Mega-G champ car is perhaps unnecessary -- AFX is selling plain white bods for $6.99, or you can get them for $8 thru Bud's HO with free shipping. Unless you can lowball the price by a wide margin there may not be enough interest.
> 
> I would never want to poo-poo any new stuff coming down the line, however, I thought you might want to know that before putting time in on those.


That's why I throw these ideas out there because if anyone knows you guys do I appreciate that input no point making something that is already available ,thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*another question*

How would the three tyco f-1 bodies work for mega g ? I tried a mega g chassis on the three I have the ferrari , benetton , and mclaren ( was never released ) and possibly some of the older versions . The chassis fits under the first three I mentioned all I have to do is line the "a" frames up with the axles . What do you think . I have been asked in the past and then again recently about something for mega g and I'm just trying to fill this void . Let me know guys


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

My guess is that they made 10,000 or less of each type of body. They are done forever. There are only 3 of the Mcdonalds cars in existence. They were to be set only cars, but that never happened. As far as I know John Cukras has one, Steve Russell 1 and someone John gave a body to. They will most likely fetch over a grand each if they should ever come up for sale. My guess is that there are less tha 500 in unopened condition of the red bull. I have one used and one still packaged. Will see where it all goes.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> For the use of your car body especially if we strip it I will return the original plus ( 5 ) free castings . I really think this would be a good project. I am starting a molding spree tomorrow and will go on for a few weeks making new releases and I would mix this right in and get this done fast .So if there's any takers either let me know here or PM me .


HEY, why does he get 5 free castings and I only get 3?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> HEY, why does he get 5 free castings and I only get 3?



Why did I know that question was coming? Because he was going to strip the deco off of the car which would completely destroy it yours are going to stay painted and will be able to be reassembled and most likely never know it was used for a mold that's why . So with that said and now it being moot point now that I'm not doing the car because it is already available. So to recap if someone lends me a car for molds and I mold as is other then disassemble you get 3 cast and if I or the person strips it they get 5 cast .


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Mega g...*

Sell, sell, sell... if you have those Red Bulls.. LOL

or don't - I don't know.. But i can tell you one thing. Look at the history of some of these impossible to find slots... Unless of course I am completely off and don't know something... even tjets have suffered in resale...

The recent "Burnham Bros' (spelling?) Mattel stockers. They were a bunch of coin, now maybe $25 each. How about the infamous Circuit Board Merc GTP car- set only.. oooo, ahhhh... and now a $7 body..

Time will test the price of the newest gotta have cars. Even the Mattel Lear and Jaguars peaked and now hold steady well below were they once were. 

We refer back to rule #1 of slot car collecting and racing, only pay what YOU think is fair. Forget about trend, rumor, and investment. Wrong hobby to retire on...

Wish i had one though.. ok, not really- they just look to much like a diecast to me, but opinions change... The GT40s, killer...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow... just the body alone is already going for over $60 with over two days left in this auction... http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tomy-AFX-Me...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2a04e44ea8

I see another one, a complete car new in package is up to $132.

I'm on my way to Hobbytown!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Nevermind...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

neorules said:


> My guess is that they made 10,000 or less of each type of body. They are done forever. There are only 3 of the Mcdonalds cars in existence. They were to be set only cars, but that never happened. As far as I know John Cukras has one, Steve Russell 1 and someone John gave a body to. They will most likely fetch over a grand each if they should ever come up for sale. My guess is that there are less tha 500 in unopened condition of the red bull. I have one used and one still packaged. Will see where it all goes.


Are you sure only three McDonalds exist? *That would be cool.* I happen to know a really cool guy who was given one from Mr. Russell himself. In fact, it looks just like this one. Oh yeah...it is this one. 


all kidding aside...I would truly like to know how many of these puppies got out????


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Where do you live a gain fastlap?  All kidding aside, let me know when you want to sell me that one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Maybe I should be casting some of these in resin and clear . I would think resin would hold up for racing too. what's your thoughts on this.


Bruce,:dude:

Do you do requests???:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Gar.... that is a gorgeous car!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Fastlap-- I was only aware of 3 but Steve may have parted with another. I tried to finagle one from him but it was a no go.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bruce,:dude:
> 
> Do you do requests???:wave:


sure what do you have in mind?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*thanks to Steve*

Here's the scoop. I was honored when Steve allowed me to help colaborated on some chassis ideas for the 1.7". I had sent him pics of my open wheels cars, giving him some ideas as to the orientation of the wheel base, and how my modified chassis' handled. Steve showed his appreciation by personally presenting me with a new (not in package) Mickey D at the 2008 IHobby show. I was honored and flabergasted all at the same time. 

Now, I suppose I should put this thing in the safety deposit box?? Funny thing is, it's wrapped in tissue paper sitting in a cavity of a pit box, awaiting the completion of my basement construction project. The family and I moved into a new house last April, and now are just getting around to building a workable workroom for the slot cars. Once that is done, the McD car will sit proudly in one of the display cases. 

As far as selling it? If I had bought it? Sure, I would consider selling it. However, this was a gift. A gift that I will cherish for a very-very long time. 

Now, you all want to hear something cool in regards to a Mega-G McDonalds car. We were invitied to dinner by Steve and his lovely wife Laurie for pizza and....ahh...soda...haha. The group, including Alan from Tomy were sitting at the table and there on the table was a brand new sealed in package McD car. Since this was to be a set only car, the packaging was the colors of the Green/Yellow Will Power car. 

Can you imagine the worth of that odd-ball packaging if it were never opened? :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It's experiences and stories like this that make the hobby fun for me!! 

Gary


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Btw*

Hey, just thought of it. If anyone wants phots of the McD car, just mention it. I can post a few. Only have the one pic.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very cool story! I personally would take it out of the tissue paper, I have heard many stories of the acids in tissue or other types of paper being harmful to diecast and plastic cars and will eventually degrade them.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, it's wrapped in a piece of paper towel....like a Bounty towel. But I will check it out tonight to make sure all is well. Thanks for the feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a couple photos I took today.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I run mine  Bloody thing looks amazing buzzing around.

Crazy brit indeed.

I have yet to cut the front wings to make it legal to race, and I doubt I ever will, so only half crazy 

I seriously doubt only three were ever made. A licensing snafu has stopped them being _sold_ but I have never seen an official comment on how many were made. It could be even Mr C does not know.

If there are only three, I have one of them, but I have run it so its too late for me and the other two are worth even more. Somehow I can't see that being the case. We need Wahoo to clarify.

As for Bruce, you well know that anything you produce for the long Mega will be lapped up by me and some of the other brits, especially open wheel _if_ it solves the wing issue. I have been puzzled at how slowly, if at all, the casters make stuff for the long Mega, as it ticks so many boxes for them and us.

However, I would not like to see anyone copy the champcar body for a while yet, that would seem unfair to Steve R. Leave it a couple of years.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That would make a GREAT sprint car!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

By way of update there are_ two_ of the McD cars here in the UK, and they are full production bodies so I suspect the number made and the number 'out there' are very different.

For now.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, let's say there are 20 that got out. That still makes it a rare item. It would be great if Wahoo were to clear up the numbers. However, mine would not be for sale. It's like the art collector finding a genuine Mozart in an attic. Just knowing it's real, having it and keeping it in it's pristine condition, is satisfying enough.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Mozart??? The composer?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfgang_Amadeus_Mozart


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

fastlap said:


> Ok, let's say there are 20 that got out. That still makes it a rare item. It would be great if Wahoo were to clear up the numbers. However, mine would not be for sale. It's like the art collector finding a genuine Mozart in an attic. Just knowing it's real, having it and keeping it in it's pristine condition, is satisfying enough.


LOL!!!!! How about a Van Gogh?  Unless Mozart put out a record I don't know about? :tongue:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I did talk with John Cukras this week. He thought only three were out there. Steve probably is the only one that knows. Montoya-- did you and the other owner you know buy these cars or did you get then from Steve?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I mean a McDonalds sprint car to go with this one....










Yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I mean a McDonalds sprint car to go with this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if your proud of this car or just plain sick??? It is a conversation piece no matter!!!  RM


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> LOL!!!!! How about a Van Gogh?  Unless Mozart put out a record I don't know about? :tongue:



LOL...:drunk:...:freak:...Rembrandt!! Yeah, that's the ticket...I was thinking painter and wrote composer. 

Hey, I'm no Walt Whitman.....:wave: However, I do own a clown's car. Anyone care for some McNuggets?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Fastlap - wow i like that mcdonalds car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Following the first four cars the set only Champ cars (as well as the set) are kind of a disappointment when we know the MacDonald's car should have been in there. I figured they would re-do the Longbeach set.

http://afxracing.com/cart/?p/123

Poking around there It appears that the switch to the Mega-G is well underway too.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Never Comin' Back . . .*

For the record, the Red Bull Car has been discontinued and will not be reproduced again. I suppose that is why the prices have jumped.

We are pretty much out of the other cars too, though they will be back in stock by about June.

Hope that helps.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Steve--- any word on the replacement pick-up shoes and armatures for the 1.5?


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Here's the Poop.*



neorules said:


> Steve--- any word on the replacement pick-up shoes and armatures for the 1.5?


Yeah, Neo, the shoes and some armatures are shipping here at the end of March and should be available by mid-April along with a bunch of track and some other stuff that has been out of stock for a while.

Also, quite a lot of new stuff hitting between now and June. More on that soon.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Wahoo said:


> More on that soon.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Steve. We have been racing the 1.5 mega G in our inline armature class. Guys are getting anxious to work on the cars and replace stuff as needed. BTW-- mega G's have won 3 of the 7 races, m-car 3 and super g+ 1.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Guess I picked the wrong one to chop


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Wow!*



22tall said:


> Guess I picked the wrong one to chop


I - LOVE - THIS!!!

Well done. Almost be worth running the Red Bull gauntlet to mass produce it.

Very cool!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*You Mean You Guys Race These Things . . . ?*



neorules said:


> Thanks for the info Steve. We have been racing the 1.5 mega G in our inline armature class. Guys are getting anxious to work on the cars and replace stuff as needed. BTW-- mega G's have won 3 of the 7 races, m-car 3 and super g+ 1.


Thanks for the info on the race results. Sounds like the money we paid for you to skew the rules has paid off! Russell cars 7 out of 7.

Kidding aside, sorry to make you guys wait so long for the replacement parts. It is worth mentioning that we just got an email in the past 2 hours confirming that a preliminary shipment of MG1.5 PU shoes are on their way here by FedEx. (This was supposed to happen in January, BTW.)

More info to come in the next few days.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Steve,Is the McDonalds car going to be released.How is your father doing.It's been a long time since I talked to him.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*McStuff . . .*



tomhocars said:


> Steve,Is the McDonalds car going to be released.How is your father doing.It's been a long time since I talked to him.Tom Stumpf


The McCar may or may not ever get produced. We are trying but it is not going quickly at the moment and I don't have the time to push right now. Lot's of other stuff more pressing.

Thanks for asking about D.O.D. He is doing OK. Not great but not bad. I'll tell him you were asking.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I bet the guy I got one of the two McD cars for would kick himself now if he knew the score. I gave one body to a guy who had been encouraging me during EAHORC's early days, and offered the other to a guy who helped me through it's darkest days. He was too embarrassed to take it, but we both assumed it would be a set car in short order.

I would only sell the body if somebody made a big offer, and the payment was made to EAHORC. If it was made out to me greed would tempt me to take a lower offer. It is in a cabinet now, mounted to an Ozjet chassis and in my mind that is where it is staying.

Somehow, I have ended up a collector  Whatever next, I will be running streetcars on my racetrack and joining the POS crowd in hoping the next magnet combo is 'the one' LOL...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh wow! Really?

That's the coolest Dean!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Because of your recent posts my cynicism dial is fully on, and so I supsect your sarcasm dial is even more fully on 

Which bit of post 60 are you asking 'really' about, if the post is genuine?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Boring, Both of you.

Lay off with the Junior High BS


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Pomfish said:


> Boring, Both of you.
> 
> Lay off with the Junior High BS


 
Junior High?


You're being too generous. :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have noticed that there are two generic champcars 'out there' that seem easy to pick up and yet are referred to as set cars. I suspect they are ex-set cars to be more precise.

The Super International set has four new bodies on the long Mega, again generic. EAHORC news has the skinny. 2 of the cars will remain set-only, the other 2 will be sold separately.

Of the 'real' color schemes I expect the Aussie Vinyards one to soon become hard to get hold of. Already is in some places, lots of sold out markers on those as well as the RB and Indeck ones.

Who wants to make a serious offer for my McD body


----------

